# what do i do with the male plants



## blackrose (Sep 7, 2005)

im only starting and im wondering what do i do with the male plants, can you smoke any of it, after i take them away from the female do i trow them away or keep growing them.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

You can make hash or butter out of them. But I'v never let one mature. So I have never done it myself.


----------



## blackrose (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks for that man. im from ireland and we mostly smoke hash there i prefare it. do you know the best way to make it and do i have to let the male mature before i make it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 8, 2005)

You know there's a forum here that deals with making hash; check it out.
Using male plants results in low-quality hash, and not much of it.
But waaay better than nothing.
You can also cure the leaves and smoke them, though some people say it gives them a headache (it's never given me or anyone I know a headache though).
You can extract the THC via butter or alcohol and use the butter for cooking or the booze for drinking.
Try this reciepe:
Ingredients:
marijuana leaves
tequilla
margarita mix.
Use a half-empty bottle of tequilla.  Crumble a lot of dried leaves into the bottle, as much as you can.
Keep the bottle in a warm dark place and shake it up daily for a week.
Then strain the mixture through like a t-shirt or coffee filter into another container.
Then use as you would regularly use tequilla to make Margarita's.
Of course you can use any kind of high-alcohol booze and you can drink it straight if you wish.

Since your from Ireland (they may not have tequilla there), make it with whiskey.

Or simmer the crumbled-up leaves in butter or cream for 45 minutes, strain through a t-shirt into another container, use the cream or butter to cook with or simply spread it on a cracker or toast or add it to your coffee.

You want to harvest a male plant as soon as the balls (pollen sacs) appear.


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2005)

"Whiskey"..? in Ireland?..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 8, 2005)

oooh oooh make that canna whiskey and canna cream and make Irish coffee.


----------



## mojomon (Sep 10, 2005)

How about the leaves that fall off of females during flowering?  I've tried a little and mixed it with the male dried leaves and it seemed to produce a decent buzz.  Anybody else out there try this before?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Sep 10, 2005)

I like to give them to my friends bird (parot). This bird seems to really enjoy chewing on them. The only bad thing is that you can't leave you bud laying around (the bird will eat it). This damn bird eat joints, roaches and anything that containt bud in anyway     . 



Grim


----------



## Rastagal (Nov 22, 2005)

blackrose said:
			
		

> thanks for that man. im from ireland and we mostly smoke hash there i prefare it. do you know the best way to make it and do i have to let the male mature before i make it.


 
I just joined Im irish too, from Dublin.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rastagal.


----------



## blackrose (Nov 25, 2005)

i have 2 plants growing now one from swag and one from some very good exspensive kind bud which the grower must have missed a male plant in with the females but i didnt mind cos it was still great stuff and i got some seeds out of it, the sad thing is im still only learning and i just got one to grow its 3 weeks old and 5 ins high the swag is about 10 weeks old and 18 ins high. the thing is i moved last week and i had to put the them in a make shift wardrobe i also transplanted the kind bud into a large pot with fertilized potting soil. im really worried now cos both of them have stopped growing, drooping and gone a bit yellow the swags bottom small leaves turned completly yellow so i cut them of and some of the bigger top ones have a yellow line down the middle, im even more worried about the kind bud it hasnt grown since i transplanted it the leaves are turning yellow and there drooping


----------



## Hick (Nov 25, 2005)

'rosie, have a look here http://www.geocities.com/nutrientproblems/ 
See anything that resembles your problem?
  A bit more information would be helpfull, to. What soil you trans' into, (NPK), ph, temps, what type lighting.


----------



## Rastagal (Nov 25, 2005)

blackrose said:
			
		

> i have 2 plants growing now one from swag and one from some very good exspensive kind bud which the grower must have missed a male plant in with the females but i didnt mind cos it was still great stuff and i got some seeds out of it, the sad thing is im still only learning and i just got one to grow its 3 weeks old and 5 ins high the swag is about 10 weeks old and 18 ins high. the thing is i moved last week and i had to put the them in a make shift wardrobe i also transplanted the kind bud into a large pot with fertilized potting soil. im really worried now cos both of them have stopped growing, drooping and gone a bit yellow the swags bottom small leaves turned completly yellow so i cut them of and some of the bigger top ones have a yellow line down the middle, im even more worried about the kind bud it hasnt grown since i transplanted it the leaves are turning yellow and there drooping


 
Hows it going, another irish person on here, total newbie.
Hows your grow?


----------



## blackrose (Nov 26, 2005)

hi Rastagal great to see the irish growing our own fingers crossed we get it right and totaly enjoy the fruits. thanks hick hope these pictures help. the soil i transplanted it in is a ph ballanced fertilized potting soil i can remember the name or the brand and the soil i started it in is a starting soil for seeds and cuttings. after transplanting it into the potting soil i put some miracle grow tomato 18/20/18 i dont thing i should have done that. i think they have fertilizer burn and maybe over watered. ive flushed them a couple of times and cut of dead looking leaves. i use a hps 400watt unit which is about 30ins from the swag and 38ins from the kind. i use a portable air conditioner set at 75f and a oscillating fan. ive been putting them into the boiler room for the last two days for about an hour so they can get some co2. hope this is of use.               heres some pictures. 

View attachment air condisoner air conditioner room at 75 f.jpg


View attachment fertilizer 18 20 18.jpg


View attachment kind bud.jpg


View attachment kind bud top.jpg


View attachment swag yellow leaves on bottom.jpg


View attachment swag yellowing from middle of leave.jpg


View attachment swag yellow streaks.jpg


View attachment kind bud beside swag.jpg


View attachment swag tips look burned.jpg


View attachment new grow room.jpg


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2005)

> l i put some miracle grow tomato 18/20/18 i dont thing i should have done that. i think they have fertilizer burn


  I think you may be right. MG is _powerfull_ stuff, and you say the soil was already "pre-fert'ed". I recommend useing it at no more than 1/2 recommended strength. Also, MG lacks in micro-nutrients essential to mj. The most important being magnesium. 
   Nutrients for vegging should also contain higher (N) nitrogen content, than (P) potasium and (K) potash. The formula that you used is a flowering fomula, high in P.


----------



## Rastagal (Nov 26, 2005)

good luck with your grow, us irish need all help we can get.


----------



## Rastagal (Nov 29, 2005)

rastamen invaded last night...


----------



## blackrose (Nov 30, 2005)

hi everyone, hows the head rastagal. where you living im living in denver now but hopfully ill be home soon by the summer at the latest. have you got just the one its looking good. have you got a hps light i know a bloke here in the states who sells them cheap i got a 400 watt of him for $80 there about $200 usualy. you will need one to get the plant to flower and for a good harvest.well i went out today and got a liquid iron supplement to strengthen the plants and make them green and a nitrogen rich fertilizer 25/15/15 and im putting the plants in the boiler room for 6 hours a day so they get co2 and under the hps light for 18. how did you start your plant seeds or clone. anyway i miss the hash back home i get some amazing weed out here but i much prefare the hash. hope all goes well. write back soon.


----------



## BeaArthur (Dec 1, 2005)

can someone say: HIJACK!

this thread is supposed to be about "what to do with male plants?"

people, please stay on topic...


----------



## blackrose (Dec 2, 2005)

hi beaarthur i started the thread about male plants and i sort of went a bit astray but dont get upset its not that important smoke some weed.


----------



## Rastagal (Dec 2, 2005)

sorry Beaarthur, didnt mean to step on anyones toes. I just got carried away when I saw a fellow Irishman on site 

Rasta.


----------



## blackrose (Dec 3, 2005)

dont worry about it rastagal, beaarthur sounds like he,s waiting for his crop to harvest and hasnt had a joint in ages stoners dont usualy get stressed out so easily over such a trivial matter. anyway keep in touch its great to see an irish person on line. whats the hash like at home i miss it.


----------



## Rastagal (Dec 3, 2005)

can someone say nosy bastard, thats the first reply they had in this thread, Bea must have popped into YOUR thread to tell us what to converse about.

Anyway Blackrose, let me tell ya love, the hash is brutal at home, everyone is complaining about it. Its called soapbar now, and it usually full of bits of plastic and boot polish. I dont buy hash that often anymore, its too bad for your health. Theirs been so many studys on smokers boards, not gov, so we can believe it, about what the dealers are putting in hash to pump up the weight. ABout two weeks ago I bought half ounce of hash but I washed it first, whcih basicallymeans you put it in hot water, like an OXO, let it melt, get all the gunk out of it.Drain it thru a coffee filter, and mould it back into shape.
Im sorry to be the one to dissapoint you, love, but you will find a difference when you get home.
Check out Cannabis.com, theres a good Irish forum on it, ask around about Irish hash, they'll tell you.

This is mainly why ive started trying to grow.
Failing that you can get mail order hash, which I hear is EXCELLENT.

anyways, talk to ya later,

a chairde,

Rastagal


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi like you i am new first time on , anyway man i have video footage of how to make HASH, very simple to follow if you want you can have it sent to you, just email me and i will forward it on that goes for any one who would like it PEACE IN THE WORLD [email protected]  BONNIE SCOTLAND


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't give your plants any nutrients for a few watering cycles and dont be suprised if them straighten right up. Fertilizing them more will kill them.


----------

